

Poll: Favorite iOS7 updates for developers - satjot


======
ryanpetrich
JavaScriptCore as a public framework

------
satjot
Automatic App Updates

------
satjot
Inter-App Audio

------
satjot
User Interface

------
crgt
App Transfer

------
satjot
Multitasking

------
kunai
This isn't how you do polls.

news.ycombinator.com/newpoll

~~~
satjot
I tried - not enough Karma (19 short). Could you do it?

~~~
kunai
Sure, that would be fine.

------
satjot
Map Kit

------
satjot
Airdrop

